# Getting antibiotics on the net



## marsaday (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you get antibiotics on the net without a prescription.

Our cat has been ill since jan 2010 with the flu. he has been better for some time in this period, but basically he has a viral problem.

If he cant smell he wont eat and then he gets very thin. We have taken him to the vets 8 times now and each time they give him anti biotics and steroids.

I have done some research and the AB he gave this week was Marbocyl. This help and so i think we need to give it to him regulary by injection.

We cannot go to the vets every 2 weeks for this because it will cost £23 inc the injection.

I have seen i can buy the bottle of AB from here for £7 odd.
Marbocyl SA Injection 20 ml (for cats and dogs) | MyVetMeds

Does anyone know how i can go about buying this AB without a prescription. Or do i just ask the vet for a prescription ?

What my cat needs is these regular injections to be well i know realise. I was told there was not much we can do about it, but i have been told we can just injection him with AB's as and when he needs them. This will stop the little guy from getting all bunged up i hope. If we had to do the treatment via the vet i imagine we will be paying for 2 visitis a mth.

Any info on this ?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Even oral antibiotics like Synulox you cant get without a prescription from on line vet pharmacies. You can ask your vet for a prescription, but they do charge for them. Average price I think is usually around £10 although some vets maybe more some less. With ongoing illnesses and medication, vets seem to operate a duty of care and wont give meds for more than 3 months without a 3monthly check up. So you may find in addition to the prescription charge you may also have to pay a consultation charge too every 3 months for a checkup or failing this some kind of fee.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If the infection is definitely viral...then an antibiotic will really not address it ( they are given to protect against secondary bacterial infection ) the vet _may_ be giving him an anti-inflammatory to deal with the congestion but I believe that should not be overused ( as indeed should ABX )
I have heard that L-Lysine can be safely and effectively used to help the cat deal with a virus, also perhaps Vit C as sodium ascorbate ( thats what I use when I have a cold/flu)
Strong smelling foods, warmed slightly can help stimulate the appetite...sardines, pilchards etc...try to get in spring water or drain the oil off well to avoid loose stool.
ETA....just re-read post and it seems steroids are being used each vet visit....obviously you need to weigh up the risks, but do be aware that steroids _can_ tip a cat into diabetes ( especially if it is already pre-disposed by being fed dry food and/or over weight )
TBH, if this has been carrying on for 14 months I would be wanting further tests to determine WHY the cat is not shaking off a virus.


----------



## marsaday (Jan 6, 2009)

The cat was blood tested last time and there was nothing wrong.

We are not using steroids now as they dont really help long term.

The antibiotic injection has helped again and it does stop the nose from running.

So we do need this medication.

Hot food doesnt help and getting him to eat lysine is difficult as he doesnt eat much food anyway - only licks the gravy.

we have tried everything and so i will ask for a prescription. i mean one injection will cost us £1 this way as opposed to £23 plus the prescription charge.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I was going to say exactly what PP has said about the long term use of both antibiotics and steroids. Also I'm a bit concerned about the duration of these flu symptoms. Have nasal swabs ever been taken to identify the actual virus present? L-lysine can be really effective with herpes-it stops the virus replicating but not so with calcici.

How are his teeth? Root infections can produce similar symptoms and this might explain his temporary response to antibiotics. Fungal infections and polyps can also be a cause. A rhinoscopy can be carried to to eliminate polyps for instance.

I would ask the vets to investigate things further with a view to narrowing down a diagnosis. I'd start by ruling out teeth first as a possible cause. Failing that I'd have some swabs taken.

Otherwise you'll only be treating the symptoms and not the 'disease' as such.


----------



## marsaday (Jan 6, 2009)

The only alternative the vet has talked about is a sinus operation which will cost thousands and he has to go down south for it. he doesnt recommend it.

so basically the cat flu is what is wrong with him and not a lot else. i want to get access to antibiotics so i can treat him myself if possible.

he is also sick most nights as well.

is it worth going to another vets ?

it seems they know what is wrong, but there is not much we can do.


----------

